# Форум на русском языке  > Помогите!  >  Появился файл desktop.ini Что это такое???

## Alexus3399171

Неделю назад появился во всех папках файл desktop.ini !!
Когда пытаюсь удалить его, то комп пишет, что его удалять нельзя, т.к. это может привести к не нормальной работе windows или компонентов

Еще не могу войти в некоторые папки на диске С.Появляется окно "расположение не доступно. Отказано в доступе"

Что это такое????? Кто-то пишет что это вирус может быть, а кто-то что этот файл - системный

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Макcим

http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=1235

----------


## Alexus3399171

Уважаемый Maxim, я прислал virus.zip, но в "просмотре карантина" пришлось выбрать  "автодобавление", т.к. справа было пусто. 
Вот поэтому я и не знаю всё ли правильно  сделал....Подскажите, пожалуйста, если что не так!!!

Ни одна из утилит ничего не нашла, как мне показалось...

----------


## light59

1. Выполните правила http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=1235.
2. desktop.ini — это файл конфигурации, который содержит данные настроек внешнего вида системной папки в ОС Microsoft Windows: значок, цвет текста, фоновый рисунок и т. д.
3. Отключите отображение системных файлов в свойствах папок.

----------


## Alexus3399171

light59, я уже выполнял правила http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=1235, мне это посоветовал Maxim.
Подскажите, пожалуйста, как отключить изображение системных файлов

Почему же раньше этот desktop.ini не появлялся у меня нигде, а теперь у меня везде???? Я ни в какие настройки папок не лазил, ничего не менял...
И ещё: что могло произойти с некоторыми  папками? Почему появляется "отказано в доступе" ????

----------


## light59

А где логи тогда , раз вы выполнили правила?
Если не хотите выкладывать логи, то тему переместят

----------


## Alexus3399171

Прошу прощения!!!
Вот всё загрузил!

----------


## Макcим

Проведите пожалуйста процедуру, описанную в первом сообщении http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=3519

----------


## Alexus3399171

Maxim, я провел ЭТУ операцию. 
Вот имя моего файла 
091006_201448_virusinfo_files_STARTMASTER-ПК_4acb6cf8390b5.zip

----------


## light59

> Еще не могу войти в некоторые папки на диске С.Появляется окно "расположение не доступно. Отказано в доступе"


Папки эти были созданы вами или же они системные?

----------


## Alexus3399171

*light59*, эти папки системные. 
Они стали отражаться более блеклым цветом, чем другие "здоровые"

----------


## AndreyKa

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, как отключить изображение системных файлов


Проводник - меню - Сервис - Свойства папки - вкладка Вид.

----------


## Alexus3399171

Уважаемый *AndreyKa*,  спасибо Вам что откликнулись на мою просьбу
Я что-то не смог найти где именно в этой вкладке снять флажок
Там должно быть написано "отключить изображение системных файлов" или как???
У меня ОС Vista

----------


## Гриша

Пуск-панель управления-свойства папки-вид-дополнительные параметры...

----------


## Alexus3399171

Приветствую, Всех кто откликнулся!!
Хочу задать вопрос: есть ли у меня какие-нибудь вирусы в том, что я скинул???

----------


## thyrex

Результат обследования



> Всего файлов: *21* (исполняемых *19*), из них:
>  зловреды или опасные объекты: *0*
>  подозрительные: *0*
>  занесены в базу безопасных AVZ: *1*
>  В очереди на добавление в базу безопасных:
>   высокий приоритет: *19*
>   обычный приоритет: *1*

----------


## Alexus3399171

*thyrex*, а у меня всё прошло само собой....
И в папки меня стала система пускать и всё стало нормально..
Удивительно!!!!!

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика проведенного лечения:
Получено карантинов: *1*Обработано файлов: *21*В ходе лечения вредоносные программы в карантинах не обнаружены

----------

